# which dust hood kit bosch MRC23EVSK



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi 
does anyone know which dust hood kit is applicable for the above for under base dust extraction for both fixed and plunge bases and above base for fixed base please?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Peteroo said:


> Hi
> does anyone know which dust hood kit is applicable for the above for under base dust extraction for both fixed and plunge bases and above base for fixed base please?


RA1177AT Dust Extraction Hood Kit | Bosch Power Tools


----------



## houdini28 (Dec 10, 2011)

That is the same kit I have for my MRC3EVSK. It works well. I have an insert plate from Rockler and with the dust extraction hood installed, I cannot remove the plate from the table unless I remove the dust extraction hood. Not really a big deal as I change the bit by removing the motor from the fixed base, but something to consider. It can be a tight fit depending on the size of your router table.


----------

